# iPhone - force quit the app - how does yours behave?



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I am concerned with my iPhone upstairs in my house connecting, loosing connection, and re-connecting again while I'm home, draining the battery and adding to phantom battery drain (vampire drain). Also I noticed my iPhone always has the location services arrow lit showing a geofence. Force quitting ("closing") the app didn't make a difference. But my wife's phone behaves differently. Read on and see how your iPhone reacts:

My wife and I both have the Tesla app on our individual phones. Both are signed into the same Tesla account and both are "set up as key". Her and my phone behave differently when we "force quit" the app.

*Her phone:* When "force quitting" the Tesla app the Bluetooth connection stops, and the iPhone "location services" arrow turns off. The Model 3 does not unlock when she walks up, unless and until she launches the Tesla app again. This is good.

*My phone:* When "force quitting" the Tesla app, my BT connection remains, and my iPhone "location services" arrow remains on. And the car unlocks when I walk up to it even though the app is quit. Now, if I "delete" the Tesla app, BT and "location services" arrow are off - and (obviously) the car doesn't unlock. But this isn't a good workaround. I don't want my phone (and maybe car's) battery to be depleted by maintaining a distant BT connection.

Here are the various things I checked:

* Same iPhone hardware (iPhone 7 model MN9H2LL/A)
* Same iOS version (10.3.3)
* Same Tesla app version (3.4.2)
* Same Tesla app settings (location = always, Background refresh on, Cell data on)
* Same Privacy settings (allow location = always)

To see if your BT is connected to your car, go to settings --> Bluetooth and scroll down to view your "connected" devices. In our case, there are usually 4 devices connected starting with "S539..." There is no "i" in a little circle next to them. In the case of my phone, the only way to make them not be connected is to delete the Tesla app (or turn off BT, which would mean I wouldn't be able to use my BT headset at home... and doesn't solve the other "issue" of the location services geofence being on). You can see if you phone has a geofence by a hollow triangle at the top right of your screen - and in Settings --> Privacy --> Location Services - scroll down to "Tesla" you'll see a purple colored arrow next to it if it's the one presently doing this.

How does yours behave? Add a comment about what iOS version you're running, and if you have any ideas why my phone doesn't stop pinging the car like my wife's does.

-Paul


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

67 views but no votes. 

Please, some iPhone users, look at your "connected" BT devices then force quit the Tesla app and see if the "S5" devices are still "conected". 

Bonus would be if you can see if your location services triangle remains lit (comment in a post please). 

-Paul


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm sitting about 30 ft from the car in the house. Opened bluetooth and have 3 of the 4 car bluetooth connections (mine all start S7 - they have a range of ID's) connected. Force closed the Tesla app. All connection disappeared. Left Bluetooth open and nothing reconnected. Opened Tesla app back up and 3 bluetooth connections reconnected immediately. 

Which location service triangle are you referring to? iPhone X running 11.4.1 - have the arrow you are referring to up by the time. My location arrow remained after closing the Tesla app it does not go away.

Had to go back and check, but also running the same Tesla app settings as you.

Just in case - why haven't you updated your iPhone SW?


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for checking it out. 

Yes, I'm referring to the triangle near the battery indicator. 

I've updated my iPad mini 4 to iOS 11 and it's markedly slower. I've also read that this is a known issue, which they are resolving when they release iOS 12, so I've been waiting. 

So it remains a mystery, and possibly an isolated issue with my individual phone. Lucky me. Let's see if I can get several more responses to confirm. If that's the case then I may just "bite the bullet" and update my phone to see if that fixes it. 

-Paul


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

Yes, I too have an iPad mini 4 and testing OS12. Speed has increased. As for Bluetooth, I have iPhone X with iOS12 beta and when I turn off Bluetooth the arrow remains.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Not sure my input is relevant as I have a different set of iPhones. I have the 6 and my wife has the SE. On my 6 from inside my home (about 100 feet from my detached garage and the Model 3), with the Tesla app running but not in foreground, the car is asleep and the Bluetooth listings of 6 or so items all show “Not Connected” and Bluetooth is on. If I then force quit the Tesla app and return to the Bluetooth list, nothing has changed even if I force quit “Settings” and go back in again. Lastly, turning Bluetooth off, then on again brings up the same list of devices, all “Not Connected.” Don’t know if this helps or not.

My iPhone 6 is on software v11.4.1, the Tesla app is v3.4.2

In no case with the Tesla app does force quitting affect the iPhone’s location services or Bluetooth setting on or off.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> Not sure my input is relevant as I have a different set of iPhones. I have the 6 and my wife has the SE. On my 6 from inside my home (about 100 feet from my detached garage and the Model 3), with the Tesla app running but not in foreground, the car is asleep and the Bluetooth listings of 6 or so items all show "Not Connected" and Bluetooth is on. If I then force quit the Tesla app and return to the Bluetooth list, nothing has changed even if I force quit "Settings" and go back in again. Lastly, turning Bluetooth off, then on again brings up the same list of devices, all "Not Connected." Don't know if this helps or not.
> 
> My iPhone 6 is on software v11.4.1, the Tesla app is v3.4.2
> 
> In no case with the Tesla app does force quitting affect the iPhone's location services or Bluetooth setting on or off.


The feedback is relevant on any iPhone model I think.

It is interesting that all of the BT items say "not connected" when the Tesla app is running but not in the foreground. This is different behavior than either of my iPhones.

-Paul


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

PaulK said:


> * Same iPhone hardware (iPhone 7 model MN9H2LL/A)
> * Same iOS version (10.3.3)
> * Same Tesla app version (3.4.2)
> * Same Tesla app settings (location = always, Background refresh on, Cell data on)
> * Same Privacy settings (allow location = always)


Maybe this is a red herring, but why on EARTH would you still be running iOS 10.3.3?

I'm using 11.4 on my iphone 7.
Voted but.. force kill the app, and the bluetooth connection drops


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Sumiguchi said:


> Maybe this is a red herring, but why on EARTH would you still be running iOS 10.3.3?
> 
> I'm using 11.4 on my iphone 7.
> Voted but.. force kill the app, and the bluetooth connection drops


See post #4 (echoed as validated by post #5). Given the experience with iOS 11 I would do the same thing on Mars as well as Earth.

But alas, if I get a few more reports of my phone being unique leaving BT connected, then I'll update to the current 11.x to see if that "fixes" my issue.

Thanks for voting. 
-Paul


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

PaulK said:


> See post #4 (echoed as validated by post #5). Given the experience with iOS 11 I would do the same thing on Mars as well as Earth.


Ahh well I know that I did not see any slowdown on my iPhone 7 with IOS11. May depend on the health of your battery though.. goo luck!


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Update. 

This was unexpected. 

Car updated to 28.2 tonight. My app now behaves identical to my wife’s. Force quit the app, the BT connection drops and no more location triangle. I didn’t update my iOS, and didn’t update the app - just the car’s firmware. 

Problem solved itself. 

Now let’s see if the phantom drain is any better on 28.2!

-Paul


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

PaulK said:


> 67 views but no votes.
> 
> Please, some iPhone users, look at your "connected" BT devices then force quit the Tesla app and see if the "S5" devices are still "conected".
> 
> ...


In case you still wondering, S539 is your mini bluetooth wireless headphones.


----------

